# Malvernbury Nursing Home, Worcestershire, New years day 2012



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 29, 2012)

A large detached house dating to 1907-8, was designed in an Arts and Crafts style and is clad in roughcast render. The was architect A Hill Parker a local architect based in Worcester. It is a two-and-a-half storey building with double-height canted bay windows, and is accessed via the west elevation with a terrace to the east. It retains its original leaded windows throughout, with the exception of two openings which have been converted into fire escape doorways. It had a number of functions throughout the 20th century including a private residence, a school and finally as a nursing home. It replaced an earlier structure of the same name which was established by Dr Edward Johnson in 1854 as a facility for patients to take the water treatment from the famous Malvern springs. This earlier building continued in its original use after Dr Johnson's death in 1867 and was taken over by his son Walter. Florence Nightingale stayed in the 19th century property in 1857 and 1867. The building was assessed for listing in 2010 but failed to meet the required criteria.





6619192477_9435966440 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619100819_a12fa6655a by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619126293_c0f9f81dc2 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619177901_e6e1664e17 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619183237_d7a09cfa7c by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619164589_a7913556a4 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619160227_0799de1e57 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619186079_740076f6a1 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




6619196919_d7d230037e by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 29, 2012)

Great splore and great you captured it so well with your fab photos before whatever reasoning the mindless have totally wrecked it all, you would hardly recognise the interior now


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 29, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Great splore and great you captured it so well with your fab photos before whatever reasoning the mindless have totally wrecked it all, you would hardly recognise the interior now




I was shocked to see floor boards tore up and pipes ripped out on this visit. Such a shame it's such a beautiful home and location.
It's really sad to see!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice shots there, great to see this place from the days when it wasn't smashed up! I didn't even get the camera out when I went a few months back


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 29, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Very nice shots there, great to see this place from the days when it wasn't smashed up! I didn't even get the camera out when I went a few months back





That's terrible!
Poor place...


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. It's absolutely disgusting some people's complete disregard for property and history!
Thank you for the pics x
Great splore.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 31, 2012)

very sad to hear of it's treatment - I loved this place when we went


----------



## skankypants (Nov 2, 2012)

Like the look of this place,untoched..!quality report..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Very nice shots there, great to see this place from the days when it wasn't smashed up! I didn't even get the camera out when I went a few months back



We went a good few months ago for a revisit, the first time we went it was pristine, felt like the old dears had just gone out on a day trip. When we went back the floorboards were ripped up and lamps sinks everything smashed up by mindless yobs, I didnt even get my camera out, it was very upsetting to see


----------



## mookster (Nov 3, 2012)

Always happens though, just got to move on. Given how easy it was to find and get into it's a wonder it stayed as intact as it did for so long


----------



## st33ly (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I commented on this post, yet my comment has dissapeared! :s

Anyways all I said was, it's nice to see this place again! Thanks.


----------



## The Beatles Liz (Jan 1, 2013)

I explored here not long ago, lots of fun but its sad that some stupid people feel the need to destroy such a place...nice pictures though mate


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 1, 2013)

looks like a great visit, shame about the smash up  

L x


----------

